# How's your SO holding up?



## heresjohnny

I see this topic come up from time to time, how your significant other treats your 'focus' on halloween and prop building. Until recently my wife has not hidden the fact that she thought it was stupid for me to be getting ready for Halloween year round, but she mostly tolerated it. Her best friend is a kitchen designer and aspiring artist, and she saw my tombstone during a recent visit and convinced my wife that it was awesome, that I am an artist, etc, etc. Since that time she has been very accepting of my 'crafts' as she now refers to my props, and is even encouraging me to add a workbench to the office/playroom. I don't know yet if this means I can spend more money or not, we will see!

How bout you?


----------



## turtle2778

How funny. My husband refers to my halloween props as "halloween crap" He gets annoyed if i am online talking to others about props, ideas, etc... It would be nice if he was like yeah cool lets try that, but alas he is more into fishing than anything. He doesnt like the mess or the money, so i just spend a little at a time all year long so it doesnt seem like that much. Until i bring it all out from storage and set it up...then were talking HOLY COW. Its cool that your wife is starting to come around. your tombstone is wonderful and you really are an artist. i would have paid a lot of money for something like that. I guess i just want my husband to accept that its part of me and thats it, dont judge or make little comments about the cost or time it takes. I LOVE IT...support ME if you cant support the obsession..anyway thats all


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My wife tries to be supportive, or should I say tolerant. At times she has problems with my obsessions, but as long as I don't talk about it too much it's okay. She has had a problem with the amount of time I've spent here on this list, but she's getting tolerant of that, too.


----------



## Dr Morbius

MY wife is great about it. Where she doesn't actually build any props, she does contribute some awesome ideas..Like using the windchime skulls for my tombstone..HER IDEA!!! And it was a great one too. I try to involve the kids in prop building too. As long as it is a family thing, everything is cool.


----------



## ScareFX

My family is pretty cool about my obsession although my wife did say to me today, "Gosh we usually make it until August before we see Halloween stuff in the living room." Of course I can blame Jeff for that. It was a package from him!

The kids like it and participate on the big day. Their only requirement is "it can't be lame."


----------



## SpookyDude

My wife is a witch! But I mean that in a good way (at least most of the time I do- heheh). She enjoys Halloween as much as I do.


----------



## trishaanne

My husband is VERY supportive and doesn't complain that we can't use the dining room table because there are various latex pieces drying or corpses sitting in the chairs. His job doesn't give him much free time to build but he does offer me suggestions and on the nights that we are open, he is one of our best actors. He does work on some stuff and has always participated in our prop building sessions when Vlad and Black Cat come to visit. I wish everyone had a spouse/significant other that was as supportive..it would make it so much easier.


----------



## Zombie-F

My wife doesn't get as into it as me. She only complains if something I'm doing hangs around untouched on the dining room table for too long. As long as I'm actually working on it, she's cool, but if it's just sitting there, I gotta move it.

The office/guest room usually has props in it... on the bed, on a chair, the floor, etc...


----------



## DeathTouch

My step kids hate it. They think it is quote "Gay!" That would a teenage term meaning not cool. My wife kind of goes in and out of supporting me. Sometimes she is there, and other times she is in left field. (In another ballpark even) Like she went with me to Ironstock and Transworld, and once in a blue moon she will buy me something to show she is on my side. Like 1st picture below. I am planning on building a fortuneteller booth but more evil with this crystal ball. And today I got my corpse somewhat finished in the 2nd picture. My wife helps with coloring tips. Since I am not the brightest on color. (Get it, color?) I have not painted it yet, but with the wife coloring tips I should be soon. Thanks honey! But for the most of the time she does her own thing. I guess it could be worse.


----------



## DeathTouch

Opps, now the wife is complaining that the dogs don't like my new prop. They are barking at it and won't stop. Dogs..What do they know of Halloween?


----------



## Gothikim

I'm not sure exactly how it happened, but the DH has been turned to the dark side. He thought I was a total freak last season UNTIL I asked him to help with the FCG. From then, he started dropping hints that he would "help" with all the technical/mechanical stuff for this year's additions. He could care less about carving tombstones & such, but @ least he doesn't begrudge me the time & expense now  As much as I hate to do it, playing the dumb chick may have worked in my favor!!!

For the guys with less-than-understanding females in their life: lots of women like to be asked their opinion on design/color/decorative stuff. If she thinks you need her input, she may be happy to opine & may even help. Helping = ownership = pride in a job well-done = less griping about $ & time  That's how the DH suckered me into being OK with his guitar-buying/guitar-repairing hobby du jour. I guess what goes around, comes around


----------



## Lilly

Actually I am quite lucky it seems. My husband thinks what I do is all pretty cool ,and tells everyone "wait till you see what she made this yr". he even helps set some of it up if its too heavy.
thanks RC for your support.


----------



## strange1

Nice work there Deathtouch.
If my dog barks at or just doesn't go around anything I've made, then I consider that a compliment.

As for me, my wife isn't into halloween as much as I am.
But she says if I like doing it then go for it.
She advises me on what colors would look best since I'm not that good when it comes to which color to use.
I often ask her opinion on how a prop would look if I did this or that to it.
She has even directed some people to my work shop to see what I've done.

I should say my wife *wasn't* into halloween as much as me, until she went to Ironstock with me. 
Now she wants to do the makeup part, like bodybagging does.
Cuts, bruises, scars, etc.
She has been buying dvds and reading books on the subject.
She intends to practice on our 14 yr old granddaughter, and granddaughter just loves the idea. 
My eldest daughter says I've corrupted her mother.
Well I don't know about that, but I do my best.

No hasstle, no fuss, no problem, if I need something for a prop wifey says get it.

I purchased the upper half of a small skeleton at Ironstock and corpsified it and attached it to the grill of my truck.
Wifey decided to drive it around today just to see what would happen.

By golly, I do believe she is getting into it.


----------



## heresjohnny

Nice job DT, if the dog is barking at it then it must look realistic!

I learned a new equation today. New Furniture for her = new toys for me! Yay!


----------



## DeathTouch

You too heresJohnny. Mine was here is the crystal ball you just saw. Saturday I had them put in a 230 dollar car stereo in her new car. So my equation is 20 dollar pretty LED Crystal ball = 230 dollar car stereo + labor. It must be boolean algerbra, because it doesn't make sense. LOL.


----------



## Michigal

Gothikim said:


> Helping = ownership = pride in a job well-done = less griping about $ & time  That's how the DH suckered me into being OK with his guitar-buying/guitar-repairing hobby du jour. I guess what goes around, comes around


LMAO Gothikim. Have you married a clone of my husband??? That's what he's into right now, in fact he wants to line the guitars all up with baby bonnets on them and take a pic as his "babies." And I hear you about "hobby du jour." I've been through model railroad collecting but never building, etc. 

My husband doesn't mind what I do...he's rather proud of it when he overhears someone at the store/post office/wherever commenting on the fact I put out something new that day. He'll even "complain" about my obsession, which usually brings out the fact that I'm the one with the Halloween display.

As far as helping me build, however, unless I really really need his expertise or opinion, I don't let him near the "Lah-bore-atory." We have different building styles, and I would be able to knock out three props while he's still planning one, getting the "proper" tools, and measuring. But he does help me carry the bigger monsters down to the road. And makes a path for me so I don't tamgle myself in the weeds. All that is way more helpful than the actual building.


----------



## Hellrazor

My hubby is verrrryyy supportive even when he thinks its "gay" All I have to do is cry LOL. No seriously, hes pretty good, he will complain and bang stuff around when I push the envelope to get him to help me out when he doesnt want to but all in all hes good. He has a problem with my "haunting" starting in July. My mom is awesome!!!! She looks for stuff for me in December and January... I cant remember when I didnt get something Halloween for Christmas. So my hubby just has to go along, cuz then it would be 2 against one (she doesnt live with me but we hang a lot). His family will snicker behind my back but his dad loves it. His mom holds him back from helping me out. Whatever....

Bill (my hubby) wont let me put his dad in a casket.... go figure....

This past Saturday, we went to a Haunted gathering, called Scarefest. The host did this magnificant speech about gathering to get your "fix" in July and kissing off all those people at work and school that just dont understand your passion... That changed Bills whole mentality, cuz for the first time he saw:
1. I wasnt alone
2. Haunters are very Intellegent people (they have to be to build what we build)
3. They are not "geeks" as stereotyped
4. Everyone is very passionate as others are about suff like their Giraffe collection (me too), their Jeep, decorating their home, thier yards etc....

Since that day, hes been making suggestions and talking about stuff, helping me out and watching for deals at the place he works. He is even working on his own prop... a shake N' Bake (electric chair guy)

When it came to Halloween and the Halloween party we have, he would always give me a hard time until October 1 or even later depending on the subject, but when the night came.... you all know the deal... he would be beeming and talking it up....

So anyway, I have the half and half hubby... I have a tendancy to do what I want anyway so his displeasure didnt really bother me, but now I think hes onboard...Yippeee!!!!! that means more money to spend (hes always been the spender, not me) 

So theres my long winded story in "quick reply"


----------



## Death's Door

My hubby also understands that Halloween is my favorite holiday and supports me. He even helps me out with props - I usually come up with the idea and ask him for his advice. He is a lot better at constructing that I am. When we have the annual Halloween party at the American Legion, he is the first to volunteer setting up and selling tickets. We have a give-and-take relationship - I deal with hunting/fishing/outdoors stuff that he is into so it does even out.

I remember when he had the day off from work on Halloween a few years back and he was having is coffee in the morning and I was busy putting the final touches on my front yard haunt. I don't put a lot of my electical and expense props out until Halloween day because of vandals and "mischief night" still happens in our town. I didn't know at the time but I had this look on my face (half snickering/half sinister look) while I while going in and out of the house with props in my arm. (Words from the hubby when he tells the story.) One of the trips while I was bringing props out of the house, I looked over at him and he had this alarming "Who the hell are you!" look on his face. When I went outside, he quickly closed and locked the front door and yelled "You're sick!!!! I don't know you!!" Of course, both of us were laughing and joking when he did this. Then it hit that this was actually his first time of watching the craziness happen. I mean, every time he would come home from work around 4 p.m., everything was set up and in full swing and TOTs at the door. Of course, all of you know what that day and what leads up to it as far as buiilding, setting up, and finalizing means but as far as my hubby, I think it was a real eye opener when he saw the "behind the scenes" for himself. I still laugh when I remember the look on his face. 

Now he even invites people to our open house and get in costume to see the TOTs and help host the party.


----------



## grapegrl

Well, I've had experiences on both sides of the coin. My ex-husband was pretty accepting of my mania for Hallowe'en at first. As our marriage deteriorated, however, he would nag about every single cent I spent on Hallowe'en and was a real ass in general about everything from setting up to hosting our annual party in October. He constantly tried to make me feel guilty for wanting to do anything I enjoyed--decorating, entertaining, etc. The last October we were married, he showed up late for the party (his secret girlfriend was keeping him busy) and didn't show up at all to help me with TOTers on Hallowe'en night (same reason).

Now I'm seeing a great guy who, although not _quite_ as enthusiastic as I am about Hallowe'en decorating, is patient and encouraging. He's also one heck of a handyman and is always willing to help. In fact, he decided (all on his own) that this week he is going to set up a rig that I can hang my Bluckies on so that I can paint and antique them. It must be love!  He's also great with the TOTers and was a fantastic host at last year's party. Now, if I could just convince him to dress like a pirate...


----------



## heresjohnny

Don't get me wrong, my wife is great (for me), she ran the kids corner for the last Halloween party, and it was a huge hit. She wants to do it again... when Halloween gets here. She has had some trouble accepting that I have not stopped building Halloween stuff since last Halloween, but lately she has become more accepting, and maybe even a little encouraging. That being said, I need to stock up on servo's and controllers and such while she is happy about getting new furniture LOL!


----------



## gmacted

My wife just calls me a "Halloweenie". I take it as a compliment.


----------



## gypsichic

ahhhhhhhhhhh yes.............the SO

well............for the most part Rod helps.........he's the one w/the engineering mind and construction experience

he enjoys it for the most part - if he starts to feel like its a chore then he says so and takes a break from it

starting early helps with that ...........saving anything til last minute in my head is a PIA


----------



## Hauntiholik

My hubby is mostly understanding. He calls my hobby an obsession or an illness. He helps out whenever I ask. I mentioned this week that I wanted to make stands and poles to rope off parts of my display due to the amount of breakable glass that will be there. He got all excited and he'll get to make me something using his lathe. I also mentiioned that I needed a particular piece made for my fence post and he ran right out to price delrin for me.

He does draw the line and stop me from building after I've spent too much money in his mind. By the way, I've already passed it and I don't care - shhhhhhh! Don't tell.

The key is to the OTHER involved.


----------



## Hauntiholik

gypsichic said:


> .........he's the one w/the engineering mind and construction experience


LOL! We're both engineers so we constantly fight about designs!


----------



## PeeWeePinson

My husband is supportive of my obsession although I don't think he gave Halloween much thought until we married a long time ago. He helps every year but Halloween sits right in the middle of deer season so I always have to convince him the month of October my obession needs more attention than his.


----------



## faerydreams

My ex likes it almost as much as I do. He made most of my props for me, and considering we are still really good friends and pretty much still do alot together (we get along great unless we are married, its one of those things). He doesnt know I joined this yet..............lol But he is used to me doing wierd stuff like this.


----------



## Technical Terror

How many times I have heard, "Honey, you're scaring the kids."
My wife is real cool about everything. Even my mother and father in law are cool about it. They come over to see how "things" are coming along.
The first years haunt was a little wierd. My wife sat outside to pass out candy, but the young children were scared because of the soundscape.
The older kids were made to pass out candy so my wife could bring the little ones inside. Last year my Mother in law came and got the little ones, I ran the haunt with some friends and my son, and my wife and oldest daughter ran the candy table.
My wife brings them into my "monster garage/shop" to introduce them to the new props. I actually think my youngest daughters first words were, "Da-da's pwops."


----------



## Spooklights

My husband is great about Halloween. He built me a short range FM transmitter so that the people coming by in their cars can hear our Haunted House sound track. I like to put the props up myself, but he helps me with the lighting (lighting being more effective when it doesn't blow one or more breakers). He also doesn't mind putting on a mask and monster gloves, and as I am giving out candy from the porch, he is prowling in the shadows along the walkway. Not too shabby for somebody who didn't celebrate Halloween before he was married!


----------



## Dr Morbius

My wife just registered here today! YAY! Her name here is Bloodyrose.I'll have her introduce herself in the Welcome room. Now, if I can just get her to build props!


----------



## TipoDeemin

My husband's generally pretty good about it. I doubt he's overtly interested in Halloween, but he does his best to be supportive of my ideas and will help me build props if I pester him about it long enough. He made the frame for my FCG, for example. He always lets me handle the decisions as to what we're making, and all the buying of materials (which he doesn't put a spending limit on, but then, I'm pretty good at bargain shopping). He does contribute ideas, though, and when the time rolls around, he helps me set up the display and dresses up to pass out candy.

I think it's a little like some of the CDs I listen to frequently: he likes it, but he gets sick of it if I don't occasionally give him a break from it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Zombie-F said:


> My wife doesn't get as into it as me. She only complains if something I'm doing hangs around untouched on the dining room table for too long. As long as I'm actually working on it, she's cool, but if it's just sitting there, I gotta move it.


Like that deer head? hint hint...LOL! J/K.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I keep checking to see if that deer head has more info, but not any more...yet. ;-P


----------



## BloodyRose

I've never really had a problem with the Dr.'s prop building and such. The cost isn't much of an issue as he spreads it out through the year lol. he doesn't leave his stuff on the dinning room table most of it's done in the garage. I go out and visit him in the garage and he'll usually ask my opinion on things and tell me what he's doing or trying to do.

Last year was the first time we had a yard to display them in and actully had trick or treaters ( where we lived before we rarely got any maybe 1or 2 at the most and no one could see his work!) and just seeing the stream of people roll in and the looks on thier faces and all the compliments, i gotta tell you i was one proud wife as i told them he had built everything himself.

now as his collection of props grows bigger i'm thinking we'll have to move to a place with a bigger yard to display them in!

bottom line, it's his hobby and i would never get in the way or resent something he loves doing so much. =)


----------



## SpectreTTM

BloodyRose said:


> I've never really had a problem with the Dr.'s prop building and such. The cost isn't much of an issue as he spreads it out through the year lol. he doesn't leave his stuff on the dinning room table most of it's done in the garage. I go out and visit him in the garage and he'll usually ask my opinion on things and tell me what he's doing or trying to do.
> 
> Last year was the first time we had a yard to display them in and actully had trick or treaters ( where we lived before we rarely got any maybe 1or 2 at the most and no one could see his work!) and just seeing the stream of people roll in and the looks on thier faces and all the compliments, i gotta tell you i was one proud wife as i told them he had built everything himself.
> 
> now as his collection of props grows bigger i'm thinking we'll have to move to a place with a bigger yard to display them in!
> 
> bottom line, it's his hobby and i would never get in the way or resent something he loves doing so much. =)


That pretty much sums up the way my wife feels about my Hobby/Obsession ;-) as well


----------



## Hellrazor

Awww Bloody Rose - your soooo understanding!


----------



## krough

My wife is very understanding of my "addiction". I build all year long and she leaves me be. I have taken over about 50% of the basement, and she even helped me clean it the other day. Come October she gets a bit more interested, as the props start issuing forth from my lair. She is a master about skillfully placing spiderwebs on and about the porch, and also is a good sounding board for my kooky ideas.


----------



## NecroBones

My GF is pretty cool with all of this too, especially since it hasn't taken over my house yet... So far, that honor is still held by all my swords and armor. But I think that's a good point.. when it's your hobby, and you love what you do... why get in the way of that? What good can come from it?


----------



## roadkill

heresjohnny said:


> I see this topic come up from time to time, how your significant other treats your 'focus' on halloween and prop building. Until recently my wife has not hidden the fact that she thought it was stupid for me to be getting ready for Halloween year round, but she mostly tolerated it. Her best friend is a kitchen designer and aspiring artist, and she saw my tombstone during a recent visit and convinced my wife that it was awesome, that I am an artist, etc, etc. Since that time she has been very accepting of my 'crafts' as she now refers to my props, and is even encouraging me to add a workbench to the office/playroom. I don't know yet if this means I can spend more money or not, we will see!
> 
> How bout you?


WTG HJ! Congrats.

I guess I'm pretty lucky. Kinda like Doc - my SWMBO not only tolerates my obsessions she rolls up her sleeves to help (two of the corpses in our display are all her work). She's not so keen on the expenses or mess but otherwise let's me have at it.


----------



## Spooklights

BloodyRose said:


> I've never really had a problem with the Dr.'s prop building and such. The cost isn't much of an issue as he spreads it out through the year lol. he doesn't leave his stuff on the dinning room table most of it's done in the garage. I go out and visit him in the garage and he'll usually ask my opinion on things and tell me what he's doing or trying to do.
> 
> Last year was the first time we had a yard to display them in and actully had trick or treaters ( where we lived before we rarely got any maybe 1or 2 at the most and no one could see his work!) and just seeing the stream of people roll in and the looks on thier faces and all the compliments, i gotta tell you i was one proud wife as i told them he had built everything himself.
> 
> now as his collection of props grows bigger i'm thinking we'll have to move to a place with a bigger yard to display them in!
> 
> bottom line, it's his hobby and i would never get in the way or resent something he loves doing so much. =)


I had to chuckle when I saw this. Whenever parents bring their kids to our house for trick or treat, they say "I bet your kids love living in this house!" My answer always blows them away; "We don't have any kids. We do this for US!"


----------



## Hellrazor

ha ha thats me too! People keep telling me though.. wait till you have kids, you wont have time bla bla bla. Im sure it wont be as easy but hey, they have bed time right???


----------



## BloodyRose

Hellrazor said:


> ha ha thats me too! People keep telling me though.. wait till you have kids, you wont have time bla bla bla. Im sure it wont be as easy but hey, they have bed time right???


No,No, you let them help! our oldest son just LOVES helping dad with his projects he even goes as far as to tell morbius that he's doing it wrong. lol kids, they think they know everything.


----------



## krypt

BloodyRose said:


> he even goes as far as to tell morbius that he's doing it wrong. lol kids, they think they know everything.


i have a comment about that just b/c there kids doesnt make them wrong....i remember being told stuff like that when i was younger and im telling ya thats worst thing can hear.....im not bickering or starting a fight .....when they say things like yeap dad i can do that let him try ...dont say like hey your just a kid ...you know


----------



## BloodyRose

kryptonoff said:


> i have a comment about that just b/c there kids doesnt make them wrong....i remember being told stuff like that when i was younger and im telling ya thats worst thing can hear.....im not bickering or starting a fight .....when they say things like yeap dad i can do that let him try ...dont say like hey your just a kid ...you know


Morbius never once told him he was wrong.. i was merly pointing out that yes they often do think they know everything right or wrong.

And Tim ( our son in question here) even build the containment fence himself and set it up diferently than Morbius had wanted and it worked out better. so no have we nor will we ever stifle any of our kids creativeness.


----------



## krypt

my parents didnt either but the realy complicated stuff i was told no a few times lol.....made me so mad


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I think it's great having kids help build and set up props! That's the way to follow in haunted footsteps!


----------



## BloodyRose

I didn't take it as an attack nor was i offended by your comment kryptonoff in case maybe you thought i did. i'm pretty hard to offend lol. but i do understand what you were trying to say and where you were comming from.

I should have made myself more clear in my original statement and re-reading it i can see where someone would think that. =) i'd give you a hug but freddy kruger creeps me out!


----------



## krypt

i didnt take as attack ....i realy thought you took my thread as attack lol


----------



## BloodyRose

not at all!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*Hugs all around*


----------



## turtle2778

hey DT...where did you get that crystal ball. did it come red or is that a light you used??? I would like to do a fortune teller next year...thanks


----------



## diamelen

considering they make costumes for dogs....they were probably giving you props for the good show! everyone here likes halloween, but my decorations tend not to come down as much as they enter my house.....sigh:zombie:


----------



## DeathTouch

turtle2778 said:


> hey DT...where did you get that crystal ball. did it come red or is that a light you used??? I would like to do a fortune teller next year...thanks


Wife told me Wa-greens. You might have to goto a few of them. They are in the kid section. It spins around and changes it color with a few different options. It also has a fad option.


----------



## Hellrazor

Diamelen, mine either. If I find something on sale somewhere throughout the year it stays out. Then after Halloween it all gets packed up to start new purchases. My mats at my door are Halloween. Ive had kids ask why and their parents say - cuz this is the Halloween house, they are used to it.

Thanks DT for the info> I want a summoner too for my walk this year to summon the crank ghost.


----------



## mrklaw

My wife isn't too thrilled about the money that I spend, but she likes the fun we have on Halloween night. She's starting to wonder where we are going to store all of the new projects I am working on too.

The kids are terrified of my props so I need to keep most of them out of sight or they won't go into certain rooms.


----------



## Hauntiholik

DeathTouch said:


> Wife told me Wa-greens. You might have to goto a few of them. They are in the kid section. It spins around and changes it color with a few different options. It also has a fad option.


I missed out on those  I'm having to make up one.


----------



## Hauntiholik

mrklaw said:


> The kids are terrified of my props so I need to keep most of them out of sight or they won't go into certain rooms.


Do you think that's something the kids will grow out of or get used to?


----------



## Hellrazor

I over did it and got cut off. I was so excited that my hubby was coming around, I started gun hoe on my witch and scarecrow and ideas and pics and BUYING. ... he cut me of for a whole month. No more spending money on Halloween stuff for a whole month!!! what to do?????

I do have enough stuff to last the whole month with projects.... but thats not the point.. IM the treasurer.. how does he get to cut me off??? hummmpppffff.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hellrazor said:


> I do have enough stuff to last the whole month with projects.... but thats not the point.. IM the treasurer.. how does he get to cut me off??? hummmpppffff.


psssssssst do what I do. Use cash so it can't be tracked and hide it. 
SHHHHH! It's a secret.


----------



## palerider44magg

my little woman just shakes her head and says......im not rite


----------



## slimy

Halloween is a fun thing that both my wife and I enjoy. She does get a little unnerved at the money I spend, but she sure has a good time when the season comes around. We are both "crafty" people so we can work together on props, invitations to our party( an art onto itself), handing out candy, recipes, and she scrapbooks this whole thing. Is anybody else's wife into "scrapbooking"? THAT is a money pit.

So when I want some more windsheild wiper motors, she gets scrapbooking supplies. I'm not sure if this is blackmail or even who is being blackmailed, but we are both happy with this arraingment.


----------



## Haunted Neurons

My wife is the one who actually got me interested in the first place. She decorated the house with store bought stuff. I looked at the price of some of the things and I thought, hey I could make that much cheaper. Now she just sits back and lets me do all the hard work. She wants me to make stuff every year now to increase the collection and she goes to the clearance sales after halloween and buys all kinds of stuff. Actually I think she goes a little overboard with the clearance stuff. Last year one of the drug stores, about 2 weeks after Halloween, had just put up a sign for 90% off all of the HW stuff. Most of the stuff was like a quater or fifty cents. She brought home 2 boxes of stuff and said "here do something with this. " lol


----------



## heresjohnny

LOL, nice Haunted Neurons, 'here do something with this'.


----------



## Marksin

I started doing small decorations for halloween about 9 years ago,and my wife was supportive.
Then got her to dress up for the toters, and she became more involved.
Then she started to raise money for charity on halloween.
I would not buy expensive props, but I would tell her what I thought was nice, animatronics and decor,and then they started to appear on birthday's, christmas, fathersday etc.
I cant imagine what it is like to have a spouse that is against home haunting,
and I am very fortunate to have her, in more ways than one.


----------



## .id.

My wife is pretty cool with my "strange" addiction. She laughs at me when she see's me crusing Halloween sites. She's pretty supportive of me when I drag out the my decorations and even helps my spookify the house. She even gave me ideas for and helped me age the FCG I built last year. We just had our first kid and I hope that he'll gow up to help his dad on Halloween!


----------



## Ugly Joe

I'm pretty lucky...wifee supports my prediliction for Halloween - she's not too big on actually being involved, however.
She IS happy to shop for Halloween decorations, however (usually cutesy, party stuff)...and as I use her crafting supplies in many of my props, she's more than happy to have yet another excuse to go out and shop (which is HER favorite passtime).

My kids are always caught between fascination and nervousness regarding my props...if I'm in the garage with them, then they'll come out and look.
If I'm not, they won't travel far through the garage at all - especially at night.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

My wife is awesome. She is as into it as I am, although not as obsessive. She comes up with great ideas and helps out as much as she can. She's a teacher and great with organization (one of my weaknesses) so she helps me prioritize my projects. 

She sighed heavily last year when I took the morning off of work to go to Spirit's after Halloween sale and got so much crap that I had to make two trips to get it all home. But she still thought most of it was very cool when I started showing her what I got.


----------



## BloodyRose

I actully despise shopping, i try to avoid it at all costs. well with the exception of grocery shopping, there's some law i think that requires you to feed your kids.

And Dr. M likes it i think cause i'm not there telling him No, that's too expensive. lol


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

At least that's one benefit to Halloween being the "red-headed step child" of holidays. The day-after sale crowds aren't too bad.


----------



## Ugly Joe

The day after sales is where my shop-o-holic wife comes into play - I don't even need to worry about the after Halloween sales, as she'll cover them for me.

However, I still have a witch and a ghost teddy bears that somehow haven't made it into my haunt - there are some risks to sending her for the goods.


----------



## IshWitch

My hubby is a Halloween Grinch and at times does all manner of things to thwart my obsession. I can't help it but naturally start talking Halloween around the day after St. Pat's! NO LIE! LOL He can't stand it when I bring it up. He can't stand it when I want to describe or discuss a new prop or technique that I've found. For him it isn't an item until October 1st and doesn't get that that is too late to make all the stuff and set it up! He unfortunately has no interests right now that I can shut down to give him a taste of his own medicine. For awhile it was stocks, but that has even faded for him now. He sits on the computer for hours sometimes, he likes to play some online WWII game mostly, but if I want to spend an hour here, or the other forums I check out he goes ballistic about how I should be cleaning, etc., even threatening to put a password on HIS computer so I can't go on those "stupid" sites! 

He basically only has one thing in mind and that is 24/7! It is the age-old marriage game of who gets what for what one gets! And I'm pretty tired of playing it. 

Now he wants a boat, but this house is old and needs it's electric upgraded, so I have made it perfectly clear that there will be no luxury items purchased until the electric (and some plumbing issues) have been dealt with. I can live without running the dishwasher and the microwave at the same time, he doesn't know that my main reason is so I have more than one outside plug and can operate more lighting and hopefully soon some electric props. You would all cringe if you knew what I did for lights and such! heheheh! My Halloween obsession is my luxury as far as I'm concerned and I can use tossed and second hand things for the majority of it, so in that respect I am not under the money gun except for when it comes to storage. (I still have Christmas stuff boxed and stacked in the den because I need to hijack some kid's closet space!) I'll be so happy when the kids move out! God knows they are all old enough!

My next plan of attack is to get him to Hauntcon (because it will be in Michigan so we can go there as a side trip on the way "home"  ) and I want to go to Ironstock, I think that should bring him over to the dark side! He has helped with making and setting up props in the past, he loves working with monster mud, and we helped some friends whose husband is a maniac about it like me and hubby was great with layout and ideas and stuff. It is just that this is my love and so he knows he can use it for good or evil. But anymore I don't give a crap if he helps or not, I am going to go ahead and do it anyway. So for the last year or 2 he has only helped minimally if at all. And I think he has realized that I will do it all myself if he doesn't and he is beginning to feel the fact that this is my world and I can live in it without him. He is welcome to come join me, but I don't have to nor will I feel pressured to find interest in his likes anymore. I used to try and play that "oh hunny, that is soooo interesting! tell me more!" game. But I don't waste my energy on it anymore. 

OOPS! sorry for the long post, I needed to vent and could keep going but won't torture y'all any further!


----------



## slightlymad

Wow


----------



## Hellrazor

Hey Iswitch, if you ever need to vent, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Iswitch, 'tis okay to let off steam.


----------



## screamer

My hubby and I are on the same playing field when it comes to Halloween!!He
loves making props!I seem to start working on my props long before he does(like starting my tombstones in January this year).We went to ironstock this year and it got him juiced up and ready to go! We also have 2 grown children
(with their spouses)that pitch in also! My 15 y.o. gets into it also..I like to get my plans in the making early in the year..so I know what props I need to build..But in the end it comes together and we all have a pretty good time...
But then thats what holidays are for..having fun with family and friends... 
It's nice to know you can count on family to help you scare the crap out of people!(LOL)


----------



## BloodyRose

Ishwitch...

that's a rotten thing for him to do to you, he should be encouraging you not discouraging you. if he's going to play that "it's my computer" card, go out and buy your own computer,( a standard computer isn't very expensive at all) or maybe a good swift kick to the family jewels might be in order, =)

It is very impratical to have only one computer in our home, we both use them equally as much. and now it's even impractical to have 2 here. we have 3 kids ranging from 11-16 with thier computer needs for school and such it just might be a computerific Christmas this year.


----------



## IshWitch

Thanks everyone for the support! Haunters, in my opinion, are the best people ever. And they cover every walk of life, so no Halloweener will ever be lonely!

Actually we have 3 computers in the house and a laptop. The laptop crashed and needs a new hard drive, but I have been considering getting that done as of late. That way I can have all of my favorites and such stored. Our one son has one in the bedroom, but it won't work because it is so full of viruses and needs hubby (the computer magician) to work his magic. He just won't take the time. This is our "new" computer that I'm on right now. Got it last August. The old one we hooked up to the tv to try with games but suddenly says you need a password to use it! (Which I find extremely ironic! ) No one has ever put a password on it and we can't seem to find a way around it, not even the hubby, unless we erase everything. And it has pictures and stuff on it that we don't want to lose. Lots of talk, no action, life goes on!
<much eye rolling ensues>


----------



## Big Howlin

My wife thinks Im obsessed but shes ok with it. She gets into in closer to Halloween. I start obsessing with getting things ready in June/July.
She doesnt.


----------



## gypsichic

> He sits on the computer for hours sometimes, he likes to play some online WWII game mostly, but if I want to spend an hour here, or the other forums I check out he goes ballistic about how I should be cleaning, etc., even threatening to put a password on HIS computer so I can't go on those "stupid" sites!


holy hell!!! my horns would definitely come out if hubby ran his head like this.............lol


----------



## Big Howlin

*No offence but he sounds like a selfish asshole. That or he is hiding something on his computer from you. Just my thoughts though...*


----------



## slightlymad

I dont like to comment on those i have not meet but it sounds like he needs to crash. Just a thought but when it got like that here we started a night of no electronics. first two turned into massive bitch sessions but everyone got what was really bothering them out.


----------



## slightlymad

My better half made a good point just drop off the stuff for repair and give him the ticket to pick it up. Thats what she always does to me when i take to long to fix something i promised to fix.


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry I may be a little late in responding to this but we're all here for you IshWitch. I was married to someone like that for 18 years..he did everything he could to crush my Halloween spirit and fun and it actually worked. I gave up on all of it for years. Now though, he's gone, there's a new hubby involved who loves it just as much as I do, ok, not JUST as much, but pretty damn close. He listens to all my ideas, encourages me to get building and helps with set up for the bigger things that I have trouble with. He doesn't really build props (until Vlad and Blackcat show up and force him to) but he is very supportive of what I do. He can't stand the garage being such a mess but I'll get to it one of these days, I promise! Last year when the newspaper showed up to photograph the house and interview us, they kept trying to talk to HIM and ask him how he built things and materials used. He was gracious enough to admit that he had no idea, that I was the one who does all the work, and they would have to ask me. Gotta love a guy who will admit that!


----------



## Hellrazor

I do that to my hubby persay too. I usually threaten him with the "repair guy" (which reminds me of the "betty Crocker joke) anyway... and he usually gets it done...

Like one time. we had this concrete step out front....







and I hated it cuz it was falling apart and small. We hardly got mail that winter because it would freeze up and looked completly unsafe...

So I kept bugging hubby that spring to "fix it" or make a porch - hes pretty handy - built me a bed once... again, anyway...he wouldnt... so .....

I took a sledge hammer to it and then handed him the sledge hammer and said "fix it"... needless to say (I thought it would be about a 300 project - about 1500 later we have....









Sometimes it works... sometimes it doesnt... but always worth a try


----------



## bodybagged

I'm lucky. My man loves the whole Halloween stuff, as well you all know. He's wonderful enough to include me in all the aspects of his business. The conventions, the seminars, everything. He even made me my own business cards that say I'm his creative muse. AWWWWWWW!


----------



## Otaku

My wife tolerates my Halloween obsession. I have to keep a close eye on the cost (she's an accountant), so I make most of my props. She once reminded me that there are other "hobbies" that I might be interested in and I should try something different. I told that her that Halloween and haunting isn't a hobby, it's an almost spiritual thing. She didn't understand that at all, but that's OK. Funny how she gripes about the time I spend on it, but still basks in the compliments from the TOTs!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My wife totally loves Halloween and decorating and TOTing and dressing in insane costumes......partly why I married her!


----------



## turtle2778

LOL OTAKU!!! I think ur wife and my husband should get together and go bowling...He does the same thing, all gripes about the time, money, effort, etc and then all sucks up the compliments...too funny. Glad to know im not alone.


----------



## IshWitch

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *No offence but he sounds like a selfish asshole. That or he is hiding something on his computer from you. Just my thoughts though...*


no offense taken! LOL

He doesn't realize it, but he is very selfish. He claims he isn't and denies it. He says he has to do everything around here and so he earns the right to do what he wants. All of which is a boatload of shtuff. When he gets in these moods (I call them his time of the month!  ) I just start doing the opposite of what he wants, and he has pretty much learned that I won't lift a finger except for like washing my own clothes and etc. Straightens him out! Bwahahahaha!

Good thing I took so many psych classes in school and college. They've come in handy! LOL Most of the time I don't mind his crap and let him have his little baby rants. Whatever. I just end up doing what I want anyway. I've got bigger concerns than his tantrums, our oldest is shipping overseas (again!) in a month or so and our daughter is on her last class in college and is engaged so will be dealing with wedding plans probably pretty soon. (I wish she was into Halloween! I would so love to do that kind of wedding! )

Sorry to dump on you guys! I don't mean too! But actually, wow, I feel like a weight has been lifted recently. Thank you so much for letting me let off some steam. I haven't had a chance to do a single thing toward my haunt yet this year except for buying my Frankenbucky (which I'm still paying off, if ya know what I mean!   ) and some cheapo material for which I haven't gotten ideas for yet but couldn't pass up!

But when our son comes home on leave he has promised to help me servo at least one bucky skull. I'm sooooo excited! WooHoo!


----------



## heresjohnny

This has been a good thread.

Thats a lot going on IshWitch. Best of wishes to your son and daughter. I am currently dealing with a 6 year boy with a leg in a cast for a week now (not so good, 5 weeks to go), and a 10 year old in his first season of tackle football (great, he loves it). There is always alot going on with family.

I stored away the tombstone,which was taking up my corner in the office/play room, and have brought in my scarecrow armature. I do most of my paper mache work in there because it is usually at night when everyone has gone to bed. Wife has been completely cool with it, and kids are excited to see what a skull on a stick can turn into.


----------



## IshWitch

Sorry to hear about your son's leg! I hope everything heals well, but 6 y/o's are tough! LOL I miss those days of kids in sports, scouts and school events.

I am frantically cleaning house in preparation for not only our son coming home on leave but also now my sister is coming! And she's bringing her dog (we have 4 cats that know nothing of the canine species! ) AND our Mom and Stepdad!

Aaaargh!

But it is totally cool, 'cuz I'm doing the detailed cleaning now that I would be craming in with no time for it before our Halloween party. My evil plan is to have someone over every couple 2-3 weeks to keep me from letting the house slide back into it's present condition of 4 adults with 4 job schedules and crap like laundry and etc. piling up. When any pair of us is home together I just like to sit and spend time with them, not housework! 

I want to start on my scarecrow after my family visits. Have a trip planned end of Sept. and end of November, so have a pretty good timeline planned out once I get thru' these next few weeks!


----------



## turtle2778

LOL...Ish, I do that same thing. The detail cleaning..LMAO. God i never heard it called that before, but thats what it is. Not your usual it looks fine, but the clean off the scum on the top of the fan, towel racks, mirror, pics...etc. My husband will clean one area for like 2-3 hours, he is in the army and his dad was MC, but dang. I can REALLY clean something and it wont take me even half of that. I think he's just slow, buy yeah if there is anything else to do ill do that before i get to cleaning so the laundry might only get half done...or the floor will get swept by not mopped. Its a never ending cycle with a 5,6,and 13 in various sports and clubs...WHO starts a club for little girls. Im a sucker so i cant say no, my parents never let me do anything. I didnt even get to do brownies. Not that it killed me, but i want them to try things, if they dont like it they dont have to do it next year, but they have to finish it. I have the hubby that thinks that because he works he isnt supposed to help. I dont know which planet he fell from, but they need to come and get him. Currently im in school 20 hours and work about 15 hours a week. I feel like that is a full time job, i realize he works anywhere from 14-16 hours a day, but damn you cant pick up your own shoes? If one of the kids drops their shoes in the middle of the floor instead of the closet they are dead meat...just petty crap like that. Ill have to try the no house cleaning stuff and let him see just how much there is to do around here sometime. Unfortunaely not soon, cuz we have tons of family comeing over the next couple of months...IN LAWS..YUCK.


----------



## Don of the Dead

My wife loves halloween like me, but she is far less "horror oriented". She always is a princess or fairy so the little kids don't freak out.


----------



## otherworldly

My Honey is pretty supportive - this year he's helping me with the more technical stuff that makes my brain melt. I'm the touchy-feeling-arty-type but I'm limited by my technical handicap - so not only will his helping improve the Halloween understanding between us, it'll improve the quality of my haunt!  
My kids however think it's pretty weird. They're teenagers, so I guess I'm doomed to be uncool, even when I'm extremely cool...


----------



## trishaanne

I hear ya about the kids. Mine are completely grown and think that "mom has a problem". They walk around grumbling under their breath about all the Halloween talk and the Halloween props but they all still manage to come over here on the nights we are open and dress up and help out. They have even brought their boyfriends/girlfriends into the mix and gotten them to dress up with us. And you should see them grin when someone near them starts talking about the Halloween house..they act like they did all the work!!!
My oldest daughter has finally given in to the fact that they are never going to change us...last year for Christmas she and her boyfriend gave us a HUGE box full of Halloween stuff they bought at the clearance sales. If they would all do that they would see how much money they could save by shopping at the after sales, and get us gifts we actually LIKE! And of cousre, my oldest son just came to us last night and said...there's only five months till Christmas EVe!!!! Oh where did I go WRONG????????


----------



## BloodyRose

turtle2778 said:


> LOL...Ish, I do that same thing. The detail cleaning..LMAO. God i never heard it called that before, but thats what it is. Not your usual it looks fine, but the clean off the scum on the top of the fan, towel racks, mirror, pics...etc. My husband will clean one area for like 2-3 hours, he is in the army and his dad was MC, but dang. I can REALLY clean something and it wont take me even half of that. I think he's just slow, buy yeah if there is anything else to do ill do that before i get to cleaning so the laundry might only get half done...or the floor will get swept by not mopped. Its a never ending cycle with a 5,6,and 13 in various sports and clubs...WHO starts a club for little girls. Im a sucker so i cant say no, my parents never let me do anything. I didnt even get to do brownies. Not that it killed me, but i want them to try things, if they dont like it they dont have to do it next year, but they have to finish it. I have the hubby that thinks that because he works he isnt supposed to help. I dont know which planet he fell from, but they need to come and get him. Currently im in school 20 hours and work about 15 hours a week. I feel like that is a full time job, i realize he works anywhere from 14-16 hours a day, but damn you cant pick up your own shoes? If one of the kids drops their shoes in the middle of the floor instead of the closet they are dead meat...just petty crap like that. Ill have to try the no house cleaning stuff and let him see just how much there is to do around here sometime. Unfortunaely not soon, cuz we have tons of family comeing over the next couple of months...IN LAWS..YUCK.


Morbius is pretty good about helping out around the house taking the kids where they need to go( he has no choice for that really, hes the only one of us that drives lol) but does it non-the less, he never pulls the ol' well i work so i don't have to help crap. our kids aren't little ones so everyone pulls thier wieght around here. the one thing i tend to get on Morbius about is cleaning out the garage and going through his containers upon containers of crap he's accumulated over the last 15+ years. I swear he's the biggest packrat!

One of these days i'm going to go out to the garage and do it myself, don't think he'll like the out come of that! ROFL


----------



## IshWitch

turtle2778 said:


> ~Snippity~
> Im a sucker so i cant say no, my parents never let me do anything. I didnt even get to do brownies. Not that it killed me, but i want them to try things, if they dont like it they dont have to do it next year, but they have to finish it.
> ~Snip~


That is just what I did with our kids. Our oldest is a complete geek. We made him do something athletic. He did baseball and soccer. He didn't mind the soccer but hated baseball, so when he was old enough we gave him the option of sports or be in a drum and bugle corps. He chose that and did it from age 12 to 19.

Our kids did both sports and scouts, I was a troop mom or assistant leader for our daughter for at least 6 or 7 years. They've all been in band or strings. But I always made them finish what they started. If they didn't want to go back then they had to find something else. I kept their butts busy! Unfortunately our youngest was allowed more freedom because he ended up being involved in fewer activities than the others. I blame that on us being just plain worn out! Plus he had and still has the same girlfriend since 10th grade. Our dtr hung out with groups and didn't really date until after she graduated and the geeky one still hasn't had a girlfriend. I keep hoping he hooks up with a nice girl in the army. (I know he isn't gay, had my doubts for awhile, but have seen the proof! LOL)


----------



## Big Howlin

Aww you call your kid a geek? Poor guy.
Besides, Id rather my child turn out to be a gay geek than a crackhead skid.


----------



## bodybagged

My son loves what we do. Every time he has company, He says "lets go in the basement!" (that's where we keep the good stuff and the studio is down there.) lol. The only family members that have a problem with the whole thing, ( well, not really), are my mother and grandmother. When I told my mother we were getting a new hearse and I would be driving it, she looked at me disgusted and said we were sick. "How can you drive a car that has had dead people in the back?" It's like that one song I told her. It could be worse, I could be riding in the back. lol. My grandmother stopped talking to me for a bit. She's adoreable! lol.


----------



## bodybagged

Cheetahclub67 said:


> Aww you call your kid a geek? Poor guy.
> Besides, Id rather my child turn out to be a gay geek than a crackhead skid.


Oh and I agree cheetah! Nowadays, you pray that your child is a nerd and stays at home away from all that crap out on the streets!


----------



## trishaanne

My family stopped paying attention to me yesterday when I told them I want a hearse. I think it would be great to have someone drive you to the grocery store on senior citizen shopping day, pull up to the store, walk around the back, slide you out on the table you are laying on and then drive off. When you finish shopping, you put your stuff in the back, get on the table and they slide you back in. I know, SICK, SICK, SICK....hehehe.....BAD PATTIE!!!!!


----------



## bodybagged

Lost Souls dosen't have a sliding table, but my Cracker does. I've been wanting to hop in the casket and have BB take me somewhere to freak some people out. He can get out, open up the back, pull the table out, open up the casket, and bam! There I am in full make-up. lol. Maybe at the Hell show in Sept. lol.


----------



## otherworldly

When you finish shopping, you put your stuff in the back, get on the table and they slide you back in. I know, SICK, SICK, SICK....hehehe.....BAD PATTIE!!!!!​
I think I'd put the groceries on the table! That sounds very practical!


----------



## otherworldly

(I really look forward to being able to edit! I frequently read my posted post, and go 'oops!' Preview eludes me.  )
...I wanted to add, that I'd love a herse just for the haunt promotion alone! Could drive in parades, drive around town, car shows...it'd be awesome!


----------



## turtle2778

OH YEAH....I would love a hearse. My husband thinks im crazy, but i keep a lookout on ebay and local papers. Sick but how cool to use as a promotional tool. Besides what kid wouldnt want to be picked up in a hearse? Okay, my son would die, but i would laugh my butt off.


----------



## bodybagged

I actually had to pick my son up from school one day. (The wagon was getting new tires put on.) I liked to get there about 30 min. early so I could get a good parking space up front. No sooner did I pull up when a couple were walking out the door. The husband completely forgot about his wife (who was digging in her purse at the time) and let the door hit her in the face. Anyhow.... there was a crowd of childrens around the car. Ty (my son) loved the attention he received from his fellow classmates.


----------



## turtle2778

I already embarrass my son on a regular basis. I frequently drive up to the school with the windows down singing as loud as i can to bonjovi or poison, i love to dance in the car when his friends are in it...


----------



## Spooklights

trishaanne said:


> And of cousre, my oldest son just came to us last night and said...there's only five months till Christmas EVe!!!! Oh where did I go WRONG????????


Relax. Maybe he just wants to give you Halloween stuff for Christmas, like your daughter did. Hope for the best!


----------



## Shadojack

My missess is not into Halloween or horror as much as I am. She never even saw Halloween the movie until I rented it for her a few years ago. She was surprised how bloodless it was compared to more modern movies.

But she allows me my indulgence, within a limit. We live in an apartment and get no ToTer's so I'm allowed to do the windows and doors and make my costume for work without to many problems. Although she has agreed to allow me almost free reign when ever we get a house. No perminant props up all year long, but temps are fine.

Can't wait to get a house.!


----------



## IshWitch

bodybagged said:


> Oh and I agree cheetah! Nowadays, you pray that your child is a nerd and stays at home away from all that crap out on the streets!


I call our oldest a geek with tons of affection. He knows he's one and yet thinks he's cool! LOL

As for the hearse, I want one soooooo bad! The hubby says no way, but was kind of changing his tune when he found out how much hearse limo services get for picking people up and dropping them off to all kinds of places and things "in style" heheheheh!
:jol:


----------



## heresjohnny

IshWitch said:


> I call our oldest a geek with tons of affection. He knows he's one and yet thinks he's cool! LOL
> 
> As for the hearse, I want one soooooo bad! The hubby says no way, but was kind of changing his tune when he found out how much hearse limo services get for picking people up and dropping them off to all kinds of places and things "in style" heheheheh!
> :jol:


I am a geek, and I am proud of it! In this day and age understanding communications and computers is more important than ever.


----------



## Otaku

heresjohnny said:


> I am a geek, and I am proud of it! In this day and age understanding communications and computers is more important than ever.


Geeks rock, HJ! I've been one (or so say my friends) since I can remember. Of course, I've had amnesia for as long as I can remember, too.


----------



## IshWitch

I was an english/grammar/band geek in school. And now I guess I'm a Halloween geek!
LOL
Anybody seen Clerks II yet? Our youngest wants us to see it and can't stop laughing and talking about the scene where the LOTR geeks face off against the Star Wars geeks! 
So what happens if you are both?

errr...
<<
>>
(slowly backing away...)


----------



## slightlymad

Halloween geek
YES I AM...


----------



## Lazario

If my boyfriend couldn't deal with it, I would kick him to the curb. But I don't have a boyfriend now, so I rock on. And since I don't know him yet, so does he.


----------



## otherworldly

Mine's getting a little exasperated I think. He's very tolerant of my Halloweenieness, he really is, but it's only September and this was a conversation in Otherworld this morning...  

He - So what are you doing?
Me - Copying medieval alchemy text off the internet.
He - Alchemy? You're doing this why?
Me - To print on those papers I tea-stained. I've got all these cool woodcuts interspaced in there too...looks really cool!
He - Oh, the witch thing. So...you're doing this, just to have them?
Me - I figured I'd print them out, bind them into a book; make the book infact.
He - You know, if you're looking for something to do, (goes on to suggest something very responsible)
Me - Who said I was looking for something to do?

Maybe I'm just irresponsible....:googly: Darn good thing he loves me.


----------



## edwood saucer

That's too funny.

This is the first year I'm doing something to the house. My wife sort of watches from a distance - but she knows anything I do that is goofy she ends up getting the "praise by association" as what I dream up for the kids usually turns out pretty cool. (with everybodys help here of course)

So there is something to be said for being the neighborhood kook. I think though - I am an excuse for other neighbors to kind of cut loose - my boys best friend came over this weekend and said "we bought skeletons just like yours!"

So - like a virus - it's spreading. My wife will catch it eventually. She always does.


----------



## ScareFX

Good dialog with the SO there otherworldly.  

My wife walked through the garage yesterday. 
I asked, "Did you see the new corpse I'm working on?" 
She said, "What corpse?"
I said, "The one hanging next to the door."
She said, "I did not even notice. It's all seems so normal now."
I thought, "A corpse hanging in the garage is now normal. Perfect."


----------



## wormyt

Hummmmmmmmm my SO.. Well yall know Im still trying to get my divorce settled sooooooooooo he is outta here. I have met someone though who listens to me talk all the time about Halloween. Says hes coming to help me out on Halloween. Hummmmmmmmmmmm guess this will make or break him of me. Can he accept all that I do. Will he shake his head and say what ever or will he truely get into this..................hummmmmmmmmm wellllll the story will continueeeeeeeeeeeeee. hehehehehehehe


----------



## Wildomar

Like the converstaion there Otherwordly. Have had many of the same. 

My wife remains very peripheral until the days of setting up, then she gets into the fun for a little while. She recently said, "We need to put more Tombstones in back." And I thought she was offering to help me this time. So I made a few overtures to include her, but so far a no go. So I am out there creating Tombstones from electronics styrofoam... Not the ideal, but with limited funds this year, its just the way it has to be. As for her, come Christmas time I am certain I will be forced into Slave Labor to assist with something. Thats her favorite holiday.

Now Wormyt, I am waiting to hear how the new guy works out. I read elsewhere that you were gonna be introducing him to the Halloween scene at your place. Look forward to the debreifing here on the board.


----------



## DeadSpider

otherworldly said:


> Mine's getting a little exasperated I think. He's very tolerant of my Halloweenieness, he really is, but it's only September and this was a conversation in Otherworld this morning...
> 
> He - So what are you doing?
> Me - Copying medieval alchemy text off the internet.
> He - Alchemy? You're doing this why?
> Me - To print on those papers I tea-stained. I've got all these cool woodcuts interspaced in there too...looks really cool!
> He - Oh, the witch thing. So...you're doing this, just to have them?
> Me - I figured I'd print them out, bind them into a book; make the book infact.
> He - You know, if you're looking for something to do, (goes on to suggest something very responsible)
> Me - Who said I was looking for something to do?
> 
> Maybe I'm just irresponsible....:googly: Darn good thing he loves me.


Oh MY! That is almost eery - I had almost the EXACT conversation with mine August 2005 when I was making a book that sounds exactly like what you are making. Mind you he was also putting up with a big black creepy tree covered in skulls in the middle of the dining room, and it had already been there for 2 months.

This year hasn't been TOO bad...I do recall hearing things like "you realize its only March right?" ...but i have tried to keep everything out of his way, and have built things at other haunters houses.


----------



## Lilly

He thinks i spend to much time on this forum and making halloween items.And says i should be out riding, do that stuff in winter.
He tells our friends wait til you see what she's made now ,
and then as the bell tolls he is amazed i got it all set up and says "I Like It"


----------



## DeathTouch

So I walk into this Halloween bar.. And I see the bar tender at the end of the room, so I casually move in that direction. There is a sign over the bar tender, which reads, “Beer 12 bucks a bottle.” So, I am thinking it is time to leave. The bar tender, who is dressed in The Hunchback of Notre Dame sees me and asked me to sit down and have a drink. So I sit down and order a beer. After about the second beer I start noticing the bar tender’s hunchback, which is slowly starting to move to the right. After about the 5th beer, I can’t keep my eyes of his hunchback. The bar tender noticing my stares says, “So, buddy, I see you noticed my hunchback? Great costume ahhh?” “Hunchback”, I said, “I thought that was your as* because the prices in here are so damn high.”


----------



## jdubbya

My wife periodically asks about the progress on certain things, which is encouraging. I like the "praise by association" thing as it holds true here as well. It was her, though that suggested we could start decorating the inside of the house "anytime", so that was refreshing. She tends to give me leeway for the month of Sept and Oct but I still need to keep up on the honey-do list to appease the marriage gods.
Last night she had gone out to the garge and saw the two 4x8 frames that I had built for the castle facade. When she came back in, she asked what those were for. I just said "you'll see." I got the skunk eye as she walked away.


----------



## JohnnyL

haha, classic you guys and gals!


----------



## mrklaw

With the prop-1 and all the other stuff I have bought recently, my wife is starting to keep track of the stuff I buy for Halloween. I kinda have ADD so I tend to start a lot of projects and end up with UFOs in the basement. She's starting to help me keep on track so that I at least have a few finished projects before I buy supplies for another project.

UFO is an abbreviation for UnFinished Objects.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I merged this thread with the one HJ started..it's the same theme.


----------



## otherworldly

DeadSpider said:


> Oh MY! That is almost eery - I had almost the EXACT conversation with mine August 2005 when I was making a book that sounds exactly like what you are making.


Crazy! You don't have any photos of it do you? I'd love to see it! I'm kind of off the 'Halloween Train Rails' at the moment, darn it all anyways, because of all this responsible behaviour I'm doing....(with the exception of spending time here, shhh :ninja: )...but I will be resuming the project soon. What did you use for fonts?


----------



## otherworldly

Dr Morbius said:


> I merged this thread with the one HJ started..it's the same theme.


 Sorry Doc, didn't mean to make a repeat. Thanks for doing that. It was kind of a thrill to see though, when I popped in how _quickly_ the thread had grown HUGE!  I know, I'm a dorkfish.


----------



## NecroBones

wormyt said:


> Hummmmmmmmm my SO.. Well yall know Im still trying to get my divorce settled sooooooooooo he is outta here. I have met someone though who listens to me talk all the time about Halloween. Says hes coming to help me out on Halloween. Hummmmmmmmmmmm guess this will make or break him of me. Can he accept all that I do. Will he shake his head and say what ever or will he truely get into this..................hummmmmmmmmm wellllll the story will continueeeeeeeeeeeeee. hehehehehehehe


Hey congrats, so far, I think.  It's nice to get a fresh start with someone more appreciative, yes? 

My GF likes the stuff I'm doing, and doesn't really have any reason to complain since it's doesn't take over year round. I just watch my scary movies when she's not around, etc... hehe


----------



## IshWitch

mrklaw said:


> With the prop-1 and all the other stuff I have bought recently, my wife is starting to keep track of the stuff I buy for Halloween. I kinda have ADD so I tend to start a lot of projects and end up with UFOs in the basement. She's starting to help me keep on track so that I at least have a few finished projects before I buy supplies for another project.
> 
> UFO is an abbreviation for UnFinished Objects.


My hubby keeps track (when he knows I've bought something!  ) and then nags me about having too much Halloween stuff. If only he knew how much I bought and hid!


----------



## DeadSpider

otherworldly said:


> Crazy! You don't have any photos of it do you? I'd love to see it! I'm kind of off the 'Halloween Train Rails' at the moment, darn it all anyways, because of all this responsible behaviour I'm doing....(with the exception of spending time here, shhh :ninja: )...but I will be resuming the project soon. What did you use for fonts?


I think i have some on photobucket, not much for detail. However, don't seem to be able to find any front cover pics.

http://tinyurl.com/hlyu2
http://tinyurl.com/edcck
http://tinyurl.com/kxqur

I added random latin to the book. No idea what it all says. I dont recall fonts. And found numerous odd pictures to add. I can post the odd pics on photobucket if you'd like to use them, I think I saved them. I printed pages out them crumpled 'em up, tea stained them, folded them glued and bound into a book cover made from cardboard that was mache coated. added a tarnished clasp.

If it survived in storage this past season, i will take some new pics for you.


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby is dealing with me right now just by rolling his eyes. We just came back from vacation and there was a box on the front porch waiting for me. He brought it in and just said "What's this - Halloween stuff?". I just laughed and then waited until he fell asleep and took the box up to my craftroom and quickly opened it and, yes! thatsa what it was!!!!!!!

By the way, when we got near our house, I noticed a few people have already decorated for Halloween in our area! WooHoo!!!! I did bring that to his attention. hehehehehe


----------



## NecroBones

DeadSpider said:


> I think i have some on photobucket, not much for detail. However, don't seem to be able to find any front cover pics.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/hlyu2
> http://tinyurl.com/edcck
> http://tinyurl.com/kxqur


That's awesome! I really need to make one like that.

I did something somewhat similar a number of years ago that doesn't look as good.. started with a leather-bound sketch-book that had "natural" paper, and drew in it with an ink-pen. I only made maybe a dozen artwork pages in it, enough to have it sitting open with a couple pages sticking upwards such that you can see several of them.

Here's the pics I took back then:

Page 1
Page 2
Page 3
Page 4
Page 5
Page 6
Page 7
Page 8
Page 9

The pictures make the pages look more clean and white than they do in person. Heh.


----------



## IshWitch

That is SWEET!
Love It!


----------



## NickG

I get mixed responses. she likes to sit and discuss ideas on stuff and look at websites of other peoples haunts and props, but she doesnt like it when I spend a bunch of time working on stuff. sometimes she helps with the props... offers ideas, budgets in some dough.


----------



## Spooklights

My husband is pretty cool about it; he likes all the attention we get. He doesn't help, but I think it's because I'm so posessive of my 'babies'.


----------



## lady_bee

Not sure how hubby really feels about it all. The first couple of years we were together we didn't do a lot of decorating, but I always loved looking in the stores, watching Halloween TV shows, and surfing the web for cool Halloween sites. I know I am getting worse with age and once we get a house in a couple years, look out! For now it is just the little parties we throw and some inside decorating. Right now I am playing with the different things I can do with blacklight and telling him all about it. He probably thinks I am weird, but knows it makes me happy so he kinda goes with it.


----------



## spokanejoe

My wife is great about Halloween. She is the costune maker for us. I am a kamakazie sewer(sp) my stuf lasts for 2 hours then falls apart. She makes brilliant coatumes. Her prop building is too cutesy for me. But she loves all that I have made and is real supportive on the 31st.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

No SO here(divorced) lol, So I don't have to explain myself. Next relationship the guy is going to have to deal with it like the last one did! I only get worse as I get older, muahahahahahaha 

Never had any complaining over it though, but haven't been with anyone who actually shared my enthusiasm ;(

And dating.....ick!! I am over it for now.


----------



## DeathTouch

I would like to take my SO back because I just got seperated from my wife last week. So, give me back my SO.


----------



## grapegrl

My boyfriend is amused by my year-long pre-occupation with Hallowe'en. Lately, he's been getting excited over all the packages showing up on the doorstep. He's a big help with props and loves to help hand out treats on the big night. It's a big change from the ex-husband who used to hassle me about everything I did and every cent I spent. Ah, freedom and acceptance!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

Oh ,sorry to hear that Death Touch  
Breakups are no fun.

Grapegrl-Hooray for the new guy! Sounds like he's a good one.


----------



## NecroBones

DeathTouch said:


> I would like to take my SO back because I just got seperated from my wife last week.


Hehe, I read this first part as "I need to take her back to the store because she's defective"...


----------



## IshWitch

Hubby is starting to get a little agitated.
yeesh.........


----------



## otherworldly

Mine too Ishwitch! I had to cool my jets alittle, it's all about balance...oh yes it is...I'm being all responsible and getting lots of other things done, not talking about werewolves or skull candleholders...quietly tucking in a bit of machework here and there...the gradual increase of Halloweeniness will begin again soon! :ninja:


----------



## Gothikim

Balance? We don't need no stinking balance! Some women are football widows in the fall. My husband is a Halloween widower in September and October. He knows this, and for the most part accepts it.

Sure, he occasionally gripes about having to watch the DD so much in the evenings when I'm out working in the garage, but he LOVES all the compliments when the props and decorations go up. I just have to remind him of that every now and again...

He's getting a break from H-ween prop-making next week, as we're going to New Orleans. But then it's right back to the grindstone!


----------



## DeadSpider

I throw that football comment in whenever he starts complaining... 

He wanted me to go to a KC football game the weekend before Halloween but that's when I hold my annual dance... EVERY YEAR, and he KNOWS that. I told him where to go. 

So we compromised and we will go 2 weeks before Halloween, so long as I get to go see Halloween stuff while we are there. He didn't want to see that game as much but he agreed. 

And I told him to be prepared to be hauling something creepy back on the plane with us... cuz might find something I need to buy...muhaha.


----------



## Beepem

my SO........my parents i guess.............are annoyed by all the stuff but they put up with it


----------



## Death's Door

A while back I told hubby (The Finster - that is what I call him) that I wanted to make my own cemetary fence and would need his help if he didn't mind. We are both creative but he is a detailed person when it comes to these kind of projects. This past Saturday my hubby went with me to the Home Deposit to buy the supplies I needed to make the cemetary fence. Not only did he go with me, he also mapped out the amount of supplies, made a design and yes - cut the materials for me on Sunday (4 1/2 hours) so I could paint them. All in one weekend we completed this. On Sunday, while we were having a delicious dinner that I prepared, I leaned over and told him that even though I'm more of an outward phantic Hallowiener - I thought he was a closet Hallowiener and that's just fine with me. He looked at me and gave me a sneaky laugh. It was a great moment.


----------



## heresjohnny

Da Weiner said:


> A while back I told hubby (The Finster - that is what I call him) that I wanted to make my own cemetary fence and would need his help if he didn't mind. We are both creative but he is a detailed person when it comes to these kind of projects. This past Saturday my hubby went with me to the Home Deposit to buy the supplies I needed to make the cemetary fence. Not only did he go with me, he also mapped out the amount of supplies, made a design and yes - cut the materials for me on Sunday (4 1/2 hours) so I could paint them. All in one weekend we completed this. On Sunday, while we were having a delicious dinner that I prepared, I leaned over and told him that even though I'm more of an outward phantic Hallowiener - I thought he was a closet Hallowiener and that's just fine with me. He looked at me and gave me a sneaky laugh. It was a great moment.


LOL, I love those little hints that the other half may be more like us than they will openly admit


----------



## WickedWitch

Ahh, I love this conversation...my hubby and I just had it the other day. He sweetly mentions the cost of some of the Halloween decor and I bash him with the cost of a treestand or that new crossbow. We could go back and forth forever: Nascar tickets, guns, and baby I gotta have that four wheeler to drag out the deer....
Lets not forget ladies....if mamma ain't happy nobody is! If all else fails, I yell in my loudest, most evil voice...I am woman, and I've got the power, right between my legs...so if you want a lil somethin somethin, you best get your arrss out there and make mamma a monster! LOL...but it works!


----------



## heresjohnny

LOL now that is scary!


----------



## NecroBones

lol, still paying for a new crossbow? Small world!! I picked one up too this year.


----------



## Death's Door

WickedWitch said:


> Ahh, I love this conversation...my hubby and I just had it the other day. He sweetly mentions the cost of some of the Halloween decor and I bash him with the cost of a treestand or that new crossbow. We could go back and forth forever: Nascar tickets, guns, and baby I gotta have that four wheeler to drag out the deer....
> Lets not forget ladies....if mamma ain't happy nobody is! If all else fails, I yell in my loudest, most evil voice...I am woman, and I've got the power, right between my legs...so if you want a lil somethin somethin, you best get your arrss out there and make mamma a monster! LOL...but it works!


hahahahah!!!! I have to deal with everything but Nascar - my hubby is a hunter/fisherman 24/7, and is on a dart league here in town. I consider myself the hunting/fishing widow so I guess that makes us even if he has to deal with my obsession. So far he hasn't got on me about anything that I have been buying (of course, he hasn't seen some of the stuff yet!) but we won't mention that!


----------



## skullboy

My wife supports me for the month of oct.B4 that I am on my own.Oct is mine do what I want just dont ruin house or grass. She has made me hide my grossferatu she says he gives her the creeps.


----------



## Moon Dog

My wife supports me because she knows that I've just gotta be me, 
but she hates it if I go too far overboard because she believes it's a 
pagan holiday... she will sometimes complain that we have more stuff
for Halloween than Christmas.

I tell her that it's the fun of thinking up new ideas and bringing them to 
life that makes it fun for me!

I've always been the one that's up for a challenge... fastest way to get
me to do something is tell me that it can't be done (course the wife has 
figured this out also, and uses it against me!  )!


----------



## meestercranky

my Siggy used to think Halloween in general was of no use. As I've gotten more and more into building a scene every year she's come around to the point that she even made a scarecrow and helped with my giant fan operated ghost this year!

It's about entertaining kids and neighbors for me, so that seems to have finally gotten to her.


----------



## edwood saucer

SO Steps Up Large!

Okay - posted a while back that too much work is forcing me to pare down halloween plans (I work for myself and am buried at the moment - pardon the pun)...

Anyway - my 10 year old has been helping with tombstones which I help with during coffee breaks on the weekend.

My wife has been watching progress, but hears me say "we'll just do what we can this year" - much to the chagrin of my boy who struggles to understand the concept of *clients before corpses*.

But we are making progress.

Anyway - this weekend SO steps up and says - "we've got two weekends still, let me wrap up the gardening projects this week, and we will hammer away at halloween projects."

There's a reason I married this woman, and I'm happy to rank somewhere after gardening and the kids. She's great.

BTW - tombstones are taking longer than expected - but look great. Will post pictures this weekend.


----------



## Spooklights

My hubby doesn't care what I do for Halloween as long as he doesn't have to help. So imagine my surprise when he came home with a monster mask and a pair of monster gloves. He wants to sneak around in the shadows in our yard, and pop out to scare people when they come up to the house to trick or treat!


----------



## Michigal

*The former girlfriend*

So the hubby stops in at the Comm. Center where he used to work on his way home from his class last night, thinking to talk to someone about non-Halloween stuff. Lo and behold, his former girlfriend is on duty, who asked him if I had my display up yet. He started describing what I've done, and she exclains! Oh she built a Flying Crank Ghost! So, she then went on to talk about how she's going to try pnuematic actuators next year and the pros and cons of using pvc, wanting to do a full bore haunt but can't at her apartment, best line to use on the FCG, etc. etc.

So much for escaping haunt talk! LOLOL!

FWIW, my poor hubby was one of her haunt props when they were going out. She used to be in charge of a community haunted house. Heehee. He can't escape us!


----------



## higginsr

*How many others...*

... have no (or very little) support from their significant others? My wife tolerates my obsession at best and is quick to tell me if it cuts into any other activity...


----------



## jdubbya

I get a fair amount of "so what did that thing cost" or "now where are we going to store that" but when all is said and done she really enjoys the display and offers suggestions. She tells me each year how great it is that I go to so much trouble to make Halloween so cool for so many kids so I know she appreciates the effort, in spite of the occassional dig. I make a conscious effort to involve her by asking for an opinion on things or helping out with some sewing etc. She made up the witch costume for my scarefx witch this year and has ideas to improve on it next year. All in all I'm pretty fortunate that she enjoys it.


----------



## GothicCandle

well i dont have a significant other, but my mom don't like halloween much and can get quite mad when i bring more "junk" home in order to make a new prop.

if i suddenly quit halloween she would be very happy i bet.


----------



## joker

No significant other, but after this past halloween my son is hooked so just two crazy bachelors getting ready for 2008


----------



## Hellrazor

My hubby love it on the night of the party and the big day. He gets right into it then but its like nails on a chalkboard to get him to help or even be nice about the holiday any other time of the year. Yesterday I said.. only 51 weeks to halloween.. jokingly.. and he said.. keep that up and you wont be doing anything until the second week of july.. now we have a common knowledge that I am not supposed to start any propbs until the first week of july and he really isnt mean to me.. but that was kinda nasty... I think I Will start props this week to **** him off. but he does get sick of it.


----------



## Fester

My wife was really on me this year about cost. I would go to HD and spent about $30 4 or 5 times this year. Never bought any single item over $15. The most expensive items were sheets of foam, $13. I do admit that most of the stuff I worked on this year were to set a mood, not really props. She had a hard time seeing it until it was all done. Then she was the one looking out the windows through the boards saying "Look, there's another one backing up to look"  I have yet to send out any pics, yet most of our entire families have seen the display. Maybe I finally have her hooked. It's only been 15 years now :jol:


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Same here. My wife gets tired of me always thinking and talking about it and says no discussion is allowed until after christmas....however, despite the grinchiness, she does seem to really enjoy it when the big day comes.


----------



## Devils Chariot

*Lucky me*

My hun bun is no one to talk. This year's expenditure was still less than her travel to FL. to go to Universal's Halloween Horror Nights and to Disney World!

That doesn't mean I don't get flack." When are you gonna clean up this mess? When are you gonna stop making these messes? What do you need all these skulls for? My mom is not going to be as into this as you are" (we haunt her moms yard since we live in an apt.).

Well she's all wrong. Not only did her mom get into it, her brother, his gf, and her sister all got into prop making and painting and we all showed up early on halloween to set it all up. Everyone liked it so much they want to do it again next year, and make it better. My mom in law is going to clean out her garage to make it a workshop so that halloween and other projects can be worked on in there. She said I could store the big things there to instead of hauling it all home.

So far so good. YAY!!


----------



## TearyThunder

So far my husband doesn't have a problem with it


----------



## Koumajutsu

That's really interesting, my wife doesnt seem to have any problems with Halloween either


----------



## HalloweenRick

Wow, Kouma you and Teary Thunder would make a great couple!!! :->


----------



## Adam I

I really don't have a problem except, when I bring something home then its "What are you going to do with that" or "for me"


----------



## NickG

My wife is great about it, she helps with certain things like the witch labels, making eyeballs and fitting / painting latex masks on wig heads. I do have to take time to do chores and such during crunchtime tho.


----------



## Amarande

My hubby doesn't really mind at all. He has fun saying "never heard that said before" when I say things like, "I'm just drying my intestines outside", or "don't bump the zombie head, it's still drying".
My mum loves it - afterall, it was her house we haunted this year. My dad doesn't mind and was actually quite complimentary despite the fact that he isn't really interested.
My brother just thinks I am twisted...


----------



## scareme

My hubby bitches about the money I spend and storage thing. Sometimes it's hard to enjoy the holiday when you know there is going to be a fight over it. I ry to ignore him and just have fun with it. My daughter is into it too, so that helps.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well its just me and my cat and Frank doesnt seem to mind. Since my heart problem I have all the time in the world and Halloween gives me something creative to do. I get support from my brothers and my sister. They come over to help set up. The brothers are a little concerned that I leave stuff up after Halloween for a while, thinking that corpses and such are a little depressing. But hey, last year I got my tombstone down right after the snow melted in April.


----------



## Cassie7

WickedWitch said:


> Ahh, I love this conversation...my hubby and I just had it the other day. He sweetly mentions the cost of some of the Halloween decor and I bash him with the cost of a treestand or that new crossbow. We could go back and forth forever: Nascar tickets, guns, and baby I gotta have that four wheeler to drag out the deer....
> Lets not forget ladies....if mamma ain't happy nobody is! If all else fails, I yell in my loudest, most evil voice...I am woman, and I've got the power, right between my legs...so if you want a lil somethin somethin, you best get your arrss out there and make mamma a monster! LOL...but it works!


ROFL! I read your post to my hubby and he hollered "AMEN! YOU GO GIRL!"

I don't know if we're lucky that we're both so into Halloween or if it's a curse. We literally need an adult to supervise us when we go shopping!

Our son (who is in the Air Force) goes out of his way to make sure that he has leave over Halloween so that he can help decorate and haunt with us. It's a hard core family thing in our house


----------



## Terrormaster

My wife is usually ok with it and very supportive with the support increasing around mid-August up to the big day. I just got super deep into it as a hobby this year so the concern was always obviously the money being spent this time around.

But we've agreed that as long as the money is there, it isn't a HUGE problem under the following circumstance: that its spent in smaller chunks spread throughout the year; discussing Halloween plans between us is off limits Nov-Dec (especially December); and that she's allowed to do as much for Christmas as I have done for Halloween.

The amount of time I spend on the boards is of no consequence - I spend about as much on the Heroes fan boards reading and discussing show spoilers. Not to mention she spends a good bit of HER time in several anime related forums so she knows she has no room to talk in regards to much time I spend on hobby forums.

So in short, as long as I don't spend any money on Halloween stuff and keep all my plans in my little planning notebook from November to the end of the year, I can do as much as I can reasonably do in January to October. Heh, 10/12 ain't too bad  

-TM


----------



## Lotus

My parents complain about not having enough space to store it all and how I don't have a real workspace to work at (Mom is always complaining when I am working with clay on our new table with nothing covering the table). So since they are putting in a second garage they are going to put a room up above the whole garage and let me use it as my prop building room and storage.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Mr. W holds up very well. He's always been very supportive and helpful in my hobby. Not only is he my Halloween Director of Manufacturing, but he is extremely understanding when I'm immersed in sewing projects.

If anything, he holds ME up when I'm running around like a nut because I've taken more that can realistically be accomplished.

Considering that he's not really into Halloween himself, he's a trooper. There are still a couple of things that he's uncomfortable with (coffins and hearses) for which I'd like to attempt to persuade him around...


----------



## heresjohnny

I have caught up with the Honey dos since Halloween, made some progress on getting my workshop put back together, and added some outlets to the workbench and a light up in the attic/storage above the garage. The time came last night to hack another Boris and take pictures for a how-to, and sure enough she came out a couple of times to find me slaving over a plastic talking skull. No comments or looks! Not bad for working on Halloween stuff 353 days in advance


----------



## higginsr

heresjohnny said:


> *I have caught up with the Honey dos *since Halloween, made some progress on getting my workshop put back together, and added some outlets to the workbench and a light up in the attic/storage above the garage. The time came last night to hack another Boris and take pictures for a how-to, and sure enough she came out a couple of times to find me slaving over a plastic talking skull. No comments or looks! Not bad for working on Halloween stuff 353 days in advance


Sorry can't believe a word of what you are saying... The HONEY DOS are _NEVER_ done!!!! :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

My hubby was actually a great help to me this year. I come up with the ideas and he is the one who knows how to put it together. I think he likes to create things and when Halloween rolls around, everyone who comes to the house compliments us on our decorations and displays. Even though he's a closet Hallowiener, he does take pride when we add something new to the haunt. 

Oh, by the way, I just bought him a leather recliner and couch. I spent more on the furniture than I did on Halloween this year. Ok. That's my argument and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## tonguesandwich

I am buying her a new car...so she loaded the sheds. Good woman...


----------



## Ghostess

My husband has his own hobby (he's the one on the far right):









I think that the best thing for a couple is for them to BOTH have a hobby. He does his thing, and I do mine, both are year 'round, both can get expensive, both are time consuming. When I am doing my Halloween stuff, he goes flying or builds a new helicopter. He knew what he was getting into before we got married though. He also has ice hockey to do (he's part of the off-ice crew and does PA for the local team) during fall and winter, plus he goes to school 2 nights a week, so I have plenty of time to work on stuff without having to stop and pay attention to him.

As far as support, he feels very strongly about making me happy. For the most part, he doesn't get into my Halloween obsession, but if I need help, he will stop whatever he's doing for me. I rarely ask for help though. This year, he took off the Friday before the party to help me, and worked all day on Saturday checking things off the lists I made for him and the kids so they wouldn't have to constantly ask me what to do. He plays a great host during the party and ToTing, answers questions for me, give tours, etc. If I need something incredibly geeky done, and can't do it myself, he'll do it for me. He even buys me gifts that are Halloween related for holidays and birthdays. I am a lucky gal indeed.

On the other hand, if I need something built or help with building, I ask my 13-year-old son to help me. He enjoys the creative aspect of it and loves to learn how to make stuff, whereas Andy is more the geeky type and doesn't care much for creating unless it's building a RC heli or airplane from a kit...lol


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM

As I read most of these I’m laughing my butt off!!! My wife is very supportive of my, what I call “sickness” Just the other day she comes in making fun of me saying that most women will find their husband sneaking onto XXX sites when she finds me looking at Halloween sites. Her hobbies seem to be, being supportive of mine. She will pick up a few things to do here and there. 2006 she decided SHE wanted a cemetery fence around the yard…… she went and picked up materials, made A panel (1) and kept getting more material. A week into Oct. I finished all the panels! LOL, But hey she had great intentions. My wife also likes to come out to see what I’m working on and put her 2 cents in….. Some good, some bad. All in all she really has good ideas. My boys, being 12 and 14 this year are really starting to get into it….. more into the fact of “Dad you build it & we’ll use it” This year I had my 2 boys and 4 of their friends helping with the ToTs . So needless to say I need to REALLY start planning for next year!
I had someone call the police on my next door neighbor & myself on Halloween night saying that with all the people gathering that it was too dangerous. (The police laughed & told us Good Work) so we are thinking of moving a lot of it from front yard hunts to include the backyards and take out a fence panel so everyone goes from one back yard through to the other. So needless to say my wife…. has her work cut out starting projects for me to finish. She has already started thinking she wants rooms and a hall through our backyard and said I should get start NOW because we will need A LOT more props.
She has also in the last 2 years really started experimenting with make-up so she wants to do all of ours next year. 
G*d, its only December and we are getting ready……. The count down begins!!!!!!


----------

